# Lightnin' don't scare me... 9-17-14



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Hit Mcfaddin at about 10 AM. The weed on the beach is getting thinner but was still thick in the wade gut.

Caught the first bull red right of the bat with my bait rod on fishbites(awesome bait) before I even pulled out the long rods.

As soon as he swam off, it started raining which I didn't mind, but lightning, I'll pass.

I waited half an hour or so until the lightning stopped, then I got started properly. It rained on and off most of the day.

Two rods was all I could handle because of the weed, but I got a few more reds and big slimers on cut mullet.

A much better day than I expected.
:texasflag


:work::work::work::work::work:
SEAWEED LIGHTNING


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. There don't look like any weed on the beach, maybe if finally going away.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice report, I'm glad to see someone out fishing. And I would love to have a day like that. My last three trips down were weeded out.
Hopefully the weed will be gone when I get another chance to go down.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice report. Hope I can find a few of those in the next few months.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Might have to renew my license.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Beach looks a LOT cleaner than it did a few months ago. Great report...thanks for sharing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job edjman! Nice bull reds and a good report.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

galvbay said:


> Beach looks a LOT cleaner than it did a few months ago. Great report...thanks for sharing.


A LOT cleaner indeed! I was there in July and it was just gross. Weed and trash everywhere! No excuse for not taking their trash with them. They have a dumpster there. Common sense,right?

Anyway, the beach is becoming presentable again and the fish are there to be caught. Needless to say they haven't been pressured.

Gonna go again soon. Maybe all the rain in Texas won't fall on my head next time.


----------

